# should i have anti d



## mummy22girls (Jan 17, 2007)

hi there, i had my last anti d at 28 weeks i am 33 weeks now and am due for another shortly, only thing is i had  a localised reaction to the last one, it was awful, i felt really sick and tired and where i had the injection my arm swelled up, just worried that if i have another injection the same thing will happen? mnay thanks cheryl xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

you need to speak to your midwife who will discuss anything that worries her with your consultant. Speak to her in advance of your appointment so things can be sorted out.

Take care x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's unusual to have a reaction to Anti D as it is a blood product.  Hopefully baby will be rhesus negative also, and you won't need another one, but if not, it is definitely recommended that you have it, you could ask for it in your bottom, where it is absorbed slightly differently and this might be better for you,

emilycaitlin xx

Sorry, oink and I were replying at the same time!!!


----------



## mummy22girls (Jan 17, 2007)

hi thank you both for your replies, lucky having the both at u at the same time! its my mw app today ill let you know wether i have the anti d or not! but will ask for it in my hip! cheers cherylxx


----------



## mummy22girls (Jan 17, 2007)

hiya just an update, i went to the mw yesterday she said that as it was only  a locialised reaction i should defo have it again, also wen messuring me i was 4 weeks ahead and well out of the blue shaded line so has sent me for a growth scan, is it either a big baby, lots of fluid, or they got my dates wrong, it has to be one of the 3 doesnt it? many thnaks u r both stars xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

They won't have your dates wrong, the initial scans are pretty accurate, as babies grow at the same rate initially.  Have you ever been tested for gestational diabetes?  They may wish to do this if the scan shows that the baby is large.  As you say, it could also mean that you have excess fluid, only the scan will tell.
Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

